# Delete pictures from Preview??



## jordiborras (Jul 28, 2008)

hi there,

When you are visualizing some pictures in the Preview, and you want to delete some as you see them, when you press command+delete, they are deleted from the list on the right of the preview (slides), but not deleted from thew hard disk....!
Anyone knows if there is a way to delete pictures while you see them in the Preview other than doing it with "right button+move to trash"?
This is so annoying, it should be a short cut to be able to delete pictures right away as you see them, and you know that you don't like them...

Am I doing anything wrong?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 28, 2008)

jordiborras said:


> ...
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?
> 
> ...


No. *Preview* is a file viewer, not a file manager.


----------



## jordiborras (Jul 28, 2008)

mmmmm...

then what can I use different than iPhoto? 

thanks


----------



## PBear (Jul 28, 2008)

That's weird. I just opened a few photos with Preview and used the Command + Delete keys to delete them. They were moved from the folder where they resided to the Trash.


----------



## jordiborras (Jul 28, 2008)

you have to be kidding me...  jajajajajaja

anyone have an idea of what's going on?

thanks again...


----------



## PBear (Jul 28, 2008)

I kid you not. I even moved them to the Desktop, originally they were elsewhere, opened them with Preview, used the &#8984; + Delete keys and they moved to Trash again.

Maybe it's because you are using the Right click + Move to Trash. Try the Command + Delete keys.


----------



## jordiborras (Jul 28, 2008)

yes yes, I'm using command+delete. the pictures disappear from the list of slides at the right, but not frmo the folder. The folder is Pictures and it's not blocked or protected.

I don't wich setting should I change to fix it...


----------



## jordiborras (Jul 28, 2008)

Just now I realized that in the Finder doesn't work either. For example: I create a folder in the desktop, I copy a picture inside this folder, I select this picture, I press command+delete... and NOTHING moves!

I just don't get it...


----------



## PBear (Jul 28, 2008)

Create a test user account, log into it and see if the same thing is happening there. If you can delete the photos in the test account then something is wrong with your original user account. It's usually a Preference file(s), Caches or Fonts that is corrupt. If it's the same in the test user account then it's a system wide problem. Either way I'd run basic OS X troubleshooting.
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=2004011205473937
http://forums.osxfaq.com/viewtopic.php?t=7269
http://thexlab.com/faqs/faqs.html


----------



## jordiborras (Jul 29, 2008)

ok... I'll try that. It's weird though, because I can delete them if I do it by right button+move to trash, or dragging the picture directly to the trash...


----------



## jordiborras (Jul 29, 2008)

I created a new account and the problem persisted... 
The troubleshooting seems to be ok too. I don't know what to do.

Also, in the desktop, if I press command+delete with a folder or anything else selected, doesn't delete it. 

Anyone out there please...??

thnks


----------



## PBear (Jul 29, 2008)

Usually 99.5% of the time troubleshooting OS X will fix problems with a Mac short of an A and I or re-installing OS X. Make sure you have exhausted all troubleshooting before performing an A and I or a complete install of OS X. 
If you have run each of the troubleshooting steps 1 - 16 in order from the first link I posted, and unless somebody else has a better idea, I suggest you *backup your data* and perform an Archive and Install while preserving User and Network settings.


----------



## jordiborras (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey,

I just realized the ridiculous mistake... (I don't know if by Apple or by me)

I was using the Delete with the little sign, instead of the one two rows above the return key...

That's it!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PBear (Jul 30, 2008)

It happens.


----------



## sde78 (May 26, 2011)

Hello
I made &#8203;&#8203;a LAN to my photographer friend who has 2 MAC (the latest generation) and a comupter with Windows.
I've shared a buffalo from 1Tbyte HD network.

The problem I encounter is the following:
When I view a preview of more 'images with the software preview (by default) on your Mac (I can not use it well) from a directory on the HD, and if I try to delete the photos, the system tells me it's an operation that can not 'be done.

If I try to do the same on the Mac, everything is working correctly.

If you access the files on the HD I can write, erase and copy them easily.

What could it be? Is there a way to solve the problem?
There is an alternative program?

Thank you for all peolpe that can help me!!

Great regards 
stephen


----------

